# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  تونس تقلب الطاولة على زامبيا وتنعش آمالها في التأهل

## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية

                                     بالفيديو| كأس أفريقيا: تونس تقلب الطاولة على زامبيا وتنعش آمالها في التأهل
<font size="6">


اقترب  المنتخب التونسي من التأهل إلى الدور الثاني لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا، بعد  أن قلب تأخره أمام نظيره الزامبي إلى فوز ثمين 2-1 في الجولة الثانية  لمباريات المجموعة الثانية اليوم الخميس.

                                                                                                              وكان المنتخب الزامبي هو الطرف الأفضل  معظم فترات المباراة، وتبارى لاعبوه في إهدار الفرص السهلة في ظل تألق  لافت من أيمن المثلوثي حارس مرمى المنتخب التونسي، الذي زاد ببسالة عن  مرماه في أكثر من مناسبة، في الوقت الذي قلب فيه المنتخب التونسي الطاولة  في الثلث ساعة الأخير.

واستمرت معاناة المنتخب التونسي من الأخطاء التحكيمية في البطولة بعد أن  تغاضى حكم المبارة الغيني ماريو بانغورا عن احتساب ركلتي جزاء واضحتين  لـ"نسور قرطاج".

وتقدم إيمانويل مايوكا المحترف في صفوف ساوثامبتون الإنجليزي لمصلحة منتخب  زامبيا في الدقيقة 59، فيما سجل أحمد العكايشي هدف التعادل للمنتخب التونسي  في الدقيقة 70.

وفي الوقت الذي تهيأ فيه الجميع لانتهاء المباراة بالتعادل، سجل النجم  ياسين الشيخاوي هدف الفوز الثمين للمنتخب التونسي في الدقيقة 88 لينعش آمال  المنتخب التونسي في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية.

وارتفع رصيد تونس بتلك النتيجة إلى 4 نقاط لتتربع على صدارة المجموعة، قبل  لقاء الرأس الأخضر مع الكونغو الديمقراطية في وقت لاحق اليوم، فيما ظل رصيد  المنتخب الزامبي عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الأخير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووك لتونس الخضراء
العرب مشرفيننا في المونديال الافريقي
                        	*

----------

